# Montes Creek Res or Browns Draw Res



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Has anyone been to either of these reservoirs? They are both close and I'm trying to decide which one to hit first. Cant really find any information on the net about either of them. Looking for a little place to put a small boat and troll.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Last time I was at Browns Draw, it's was extremely high. Lots of food and forage for the fish so I figured that's why they were so scattered. Bows and browns is all I ever caught out of there, nothing large at all. 
Browns does have a gravel boat ramp, however there are no restrooms or even parking facilities. Weekends see a lot of shore fishermen.
On a non-windy day it can be quite an enjoyable place to float around, I have seen some fairly large boats on the water. This picture is when I was on a toon.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The water level was dropping at Browns last time I was there, down a good five feet from the .45's picture. We fished from the shore with lot's of other people for a good five hours and caught two small fish.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Lower Montez Creek always is fun for kid for some little LM bass and bluegill. There are little rainbows in it, usually toward the dam. (stupid DWR putting dumb rainbows in a bass pond!)

Upper Montez Creek has some rainbows. If I can ever get a motor running, I'm planning on trolling it. 

Brown's reservoir has some decent browns in it, but they're not the easiest to find. I'm probably headed there the next chance I get... we'll see.


----------

